# SE-R Owners Check In Here



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...

I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago. 
Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

*own one*



deus ex machina said:


> Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...
> 
> I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago.
> Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.


 :thumbup: i love mine , bought the one in smoke,black and red int.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

Right now I have a black one with black and grey interior...

I like the car a lot as both a car just to drive and a car to mod a bit...

I'm actually thinking of trying to get a smoke one to mod a bit... probably with grey interior as well. 

Have you seen the silver one? The darker tail lights make the back end a little odd... probably the one color I don't like on it.


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

deus ex machina said:


> Right now I have a black one with black and grey interior...
> 
> I like the car a lot as both a car just to drive and a car to mod a bit...
> 
> ...


yea i didnt like the silver one either looks plain.the red is hot ......its special for SE R ONLY ITS CALLED CODE RED.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

nissanseller said:


> yea i didnt like the silver one either looks plain.the red is hot ......its special for SE R ONLY ITS CALLED CODE RED.


If you actually sell Nissans then you should know that Code Red is not an Altima SE-R only color. Code Red is available on the Sentra 1.8S, SE-R, and Spec-V. Also, Red Alert on the Titan shares the same paint code as Code Red, A20.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you actually sell Nissans then you should know that Code Red is not an Altima SE-R only color. Code Red is available on the Sentra 1.8S, SE-R, and Spec-V. Also, Red Alert on the Titan shares the same paint code as Code Red, A20.


i take it he ment only available on se-r model of the altima. 

Anyone know any inside info on what Nismo will be releasing for it?

In the catalogue they give you, they have sway bars, shock and spring kit, wheels, and shifters available, but they have yet to update the site online...

Actually, they did update the site and add on things for the 02-04 altima, but for some reason they deleted it about 2 days ago. Still no links for 05 Altima though... any thoughts as to how long before the start putting more out?


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you actually sell Nissans then you should know that Code Red is not an Altima SE-R only color. Code Red is available on the Sentra 1.8S, SE-R, and Spec-V. Also, Red Alert on the Titan shares the same paint code as Code Red, A20.


first off im nissan certified on the entire nissan line.......second when i speak of SE R i mean the SE R line up both sentra and altima. there are no upgrades yet from nismo worth getting now.. goto stillen's web page youll find some stuff there. nismos site sucks.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

nissanseller said:


> goto stillen's web page youll find some stuff there.


stillen's web page?


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

nissanseller said:


> first off im nissan certified on the entire nissan line.......second when i speak of SE R i mean the SE R line up both sentra and altima. there are no upgrades yet from nismo worth getting now.. goto stillen's web page youll find some stuff there. nismos site sucks.


I'm just curious if you have dyno figures that show that the Nismo intake for the Altima 3.5 isn't worth it?

Stillen does offer a wide variety of intakes. AEM's definitely makes good power. Check our first articles on project Altima 3.5 SE

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/projectaltima/

I'm also wondering if you've driven an Altima with the NISMO suspension? It has stiffer spring rates and dampening over the SE-R suspension and it has an ASD valve in it to keep the ride nice over bumps. Coupled with the stiffer bushings, direct steering and reinforced rear K frame that the Altima SE-R has over the other Altima's the car should shine even more with the NISMO suspension.


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

*I own a SER. Black with the gray interior*

I purchase my SE-R a few weeks ago and love it. I have had some fun with friends of mine that have been in the street race scene for awhile and have been spanking them in the SE-R. Just to name a few wins, It beats a Type-R integra, Fully Modded 1.8t GTI, 05 Maximas, G35s, and a few others. This car is worth more press im kind of amazed the import magz haven't picked up on it yet!!! 



HERE IS A LINK TO MY CAR DOMAIN
http://www.cardomain.com/id/nismoaltimaser


----------



## Walter Darnell (Feb 4, 2005)

:showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


deus ex machina said:


> Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...
> 
> I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago.
> Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.


Just got a red one 6- speed don't like the wheels but it is fast. Our last car wae a 96 SS Impila


----------



## cookjw1969 (Feb 11, 2005)

2005 Altima SE-R Silver w/Blk & Red interior. Man, this car blew my mind when I took it for a test drive and I could not stop from getting it. I tried, but it's too sweet of a ride to pass up. Nissan ROCKS! I bought it on the last day of January. This morning kind of ticked me off though. When I started driving down the road the air bag indicator started blinking. So, we'll see what the mechs have to say about it.


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

I purchased my SE-R December 31st in Lafayette, IN.

I bought the 6-speed manual Smoke w/ Charcoal and grey interior.

I will be posting pics as soon as I get back to the states as I was forced to leave my SE-R in the states to come back to the desert for work. 

I miss her greatly 

Just for a laugh I'll tell you about my wife getting pulled over in Tennesse the day after I bought the car. Needless to say, she is no longer of fan of my new baby.


----------



## Webdentity (Feb 16, 2005)

*To Buy or Not to Buy?*

I am seriously considering picking up a 2005 Altima SE-R. I have read all the posting on this board and must say that it is definatly leaning me towards this car.

I am curious to know all the good and bad things you have to say about this car. I have test driven it twice and loved it both times. But before I drop $37000 CAD I would like to know what other owners of the SE-R think both good and bad!

Thanks


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

*Good Vs Bad on the SE-R*

To be completely honest with you I can't pick out a real bad thing about it. If your not used to some torque stearing that might be bad to you but the car is awesome, I have been able to smack alot of people out there. I have taken new and old mustang gts my friends s2000, gti's, type R integras, g35's sedans and Coupes and much more. Its a blast to drive and I def. recommend it.


----------



## Webdentity (Feb 16, 2005)

*SOunds Convincing*

Wow! Sounds like this is the one. Have you done any upgrades/mods to it? I have been looking for various performance parts for this car and have not seen much, I am assuming that this is just becasue it is new.

I am curious as to what cars that are on the market now would you feel are in the same class as the SE-R. I have looked around and nothing really seems to compare $ for $. Am I missing any?


----------



## Walter Darnell (Feb 4, 2005)

Webdentity said:


> I am seriously considering picking up a 2005 Altima SE-R. I have read all the posting on this board and must say that it is definatly leaning me towards this car.
> 
> I am curious to know all the good and bad things you have to say about this car. I have test driven it twice and loved it both times. But before I drop $37000 CAD I would like to know what other owners of the SE-R think both good and bad!
> 
> Thanks


This is our first front wheel drive car and the torque steer takes some getting used to. I don't like the wheels other then that i can't say anything bad.We got a code red 6 speed w/o t.c. for 28,810.00 i don't know if you could spend 37,000 on one.

The red is hot and the cops like it too.
Good luck Walter


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

I would agree with Walter on all aspects other than the wheels. Although I have seen some wheels I would like to have on my SE R, I am quite happy with the current ones (that and the wife won't let me get new ones yet anyways). If I remember correctly, when putting my Smoke color next to the Code Red, I did like the wheels better on mine though.

The torque steer did take a little getting used to, and it still surprises me now and again. All-in-all, I'd have to say that I love my new Altima and am very happy with my purchase.

Sorry, Web, forgot to answer your questions.

As for what cars are similar to this car, I can only tell you the cars I was looking at when I bought this one. I had almost decided on an Acura TL when I walked into the airport parking lot and saw six of them on my way into the airport (I have yet to see another Altima SE R on the road). I was also looking at the G35 sedan and the Maxima. I drove an Altima 3.5SL and really liked it until my buddy put me into the SE R. I fell in love and signed the paperwork right then. 

As for mods and what not, I've been looking into that myself. What I've found after reading around forums and looking at JWT, it seems that this engine has been out for a while and most current 3rd party mods will also work with the VQ35DE that is in the SE R. For those of you more mechanically inclined than myself, is this true?

Clayton


----------



## Webdentity (Feb 16, 2005)

*Decision Made!*

Thanks for the reponses, I appricate your feedback. Well the decision has been made and this weekend I will be heading down to the dealership to order her.

After much back and forth between Black or Smoke, I must say the Smoke has won me over. I'm sure it will take some time to get my hands on it, but I will post back with some pic once I get it.

Thanks Again


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd post a picture of my Smoke colored SE R, but alas it is in South Carolina and I am in the Middle East. Oh how I miss my car. I've never seen smoke side by side with another SE R, but I put it up to a black SE and I like the Smoke a lot better.

Congratz in advance on your new Altima SE R, I"m sure you will enjoy it.

(I had to dealer trade for my smoke, but they seem to have shipped a lot of them out)


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

js bought a code red se-r 6 spd 3 days ago. love it so far, but cant test the car completely until i have the engine properly broken in.


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

js bought a code red se-r 6 spd 3 days ago. love it so far, but cant test the car completely until i have the engine properly broken in. and js for all you guys out there who are worried about performance like i was. I had a 1993 rx7 (FD3S) with over 10k in mods. car did low 12s in the 1/4 mile easy. and i can honestly say i am impressed with the se-r's performance and the torque of a vq block of the amount i have so far seen. and thats saying alot considering i havent revved over 4k yet.


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

Just a question. I see people always talking about breaking their engines in adn what not. How does that work exactly (as in what is the process), and what are the repricussions of not following those steps?


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

for about 1000 miles, dont rev above 4000 rpm in any gear. Keep ur speed and gear always different. What I mean by that is sometimes run 40 mph near 4000 rpm as opposed to always running @ 40 mph in 4th gear @ 2000 rpm. The break in period is to properly ware in the seals so they last longer. Its the concept if you work them easier and more gradually in the beginning, they will last longer in the long run. That is the same with alot of things too. This is what i think they mean, i am not 100% sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

NismoAltimaSER said:


> I have taken new and old mustang gts my friends s2000, gti's, type R integras, g35's sedans and Coupes and much more.


Any mod's done to yours? Were the other cars stock or did they have some work done?

Just wondering which direction to take mine in if I want it to perform equally.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Clayton_SE-R said:


> Just a question. I see people always talking about breaking their engines in adn what not. How does that work exactly (as in what is the process), and what are the repricussions of not following those steps?


The most important thing to be worried about while breaking an engine in is the rings on the pistons not seating. Petroleum oil (non-synthetic) oil is suggested for breaking in a motor. Synthetic oil is considered to be too slippery to allow for proper piston ring seating. Most manufacturers say the break in of a motor should take between 1500-2000 miles. Race motors can get about 20-30 min at low RPM on a dyno.

There's a school of thought that says you should break in an engine by driving it hard. With proper engine warm up the idea is that you get the piston rings to seat as quickly as possible and reduce the chance of contaminating the oil with combustion gasses and other combustion byproducts. Driving an engine under load (high gear lower RPM) is a good way to do this. The idea here is that by driving an engine easy during the break in process you’re actually prolonging piston ring seating and doing more harm. The acid and combustion gasses that go past the rings to the engine oil can cause wear on other engine components and cause power losses in a motor.

All the "wear in" during piston ring seating usually takes place under the first few miles of the motor so it’s important to change the oil soon after you buy a car. Some manufacturers recommend that you change oil after 600 miles but I look at it the old school way. Oil is cheaper than engines. Most of you reading this probably have more than 100 miles on your motor but I would change the oil as soon as possible with a non-synthetic. After the motor has broken in at 1500-2000 miles its safe to switch to your favorite synthetic.

This is a highly debated topic, so break your engine in how you want. I broke my Altima SE-R in hard. We’ll see what the numbers look like when I put it on the dyno.


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

SR20AL said:


> This is a highly debated topic, so break your engine in how you want. I broke my Altima SE-R in hard. We’ll see what the numbers look like when I put it on the dyno.


Well, I unknowingly broke my SE-R in my way. I wish I had asked this question sooner as I now have 1900 miles on my car (atleast I think, it's been a month since I've driven it). I had planned on buying the car when my lease ran out, but now I think I have changed my mind. I think I'll buy a new one and take care of it the right way.

When I get back to the states in a few months, should I automatically take my car in for an oil change and maybe some other preventative work? I am having a friend take it out once a week while I'm gone, but that is it. Also, do you always put premium gas in your SE-Rs? Does it make a difference.

Thanks,
Clayton


----------



## SER 2 U (Mar 1, 2005)

*Proud new owner*

I just got my SE-R Yesterday, this car is very very NICE. As you all know. Wish I could have gotten the manual, but the wife won't drive one. So it's' all good. 

I cannot believe the steam under the hood of this thing. How is everybody going about their break-in period. I talked to Nissan Head Technician yesterday and they said the oil has a break-in additive and recommended changing after 500 miles. To any oil you want. 

But still said to keep under 4K for about 1500-2000 miles. 

I've taken her over that a few times already and try to vary my speed and gear as much as possible. 

Give me some insights please..


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is mine... finally found the pics...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

I just want to congratulate all of you, I have only had the opportunity to sit in one, not drive it. But let me tell ya! The style is so bloody clean! Unlike many "sport sedans" out today the se-r has smoked tails instead on chrome. I am a huge fan of black taillight.... head lights... wheels. And they covered all my taste on the se-r. Also I love the 350z, but im not a fan of 2 seaters because I like to have the room. Well, what’s better than a 4 door with the same engine? Nothing :thumbup: 4 door 350z. Enjoy.


----------



## gsxr907 (Mar 3, 2005)

*I have a smoke auto.....*

I have smoke with auto... anyone around Chicago needing a deal on one let me know!
I have a few on my lot.
I have put 538 miles on this bad boy in a week!!!! Fast....5500 rpm in the 5th is nice!
Don't buy a auto without TCS,
if you live by snow or rain!


----------



## MercuryRising (Mar 5, 2005)

I drove the Max, not impressed at all... drove this one and took it home the same day. 
Got the Silver one & I love it!!! Black and Gray interior w/ TCS and haven’t seen another one on the road. I'm from the old school when all factory accessories were the way to go, so no plans for mods. I don’t think the car needs them, really. As far as the rims are concerned… love them, would not trade them for the world, but I might get another set for the winter. I personally like the gray w/ the silver paint and the matching light bezels complement the colors. Considering Black Pearl Badges and tint… OK those would be the only mods!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2005)

I just got that same car on a 24 month lease :cheers: 
24 hours later I am wondering if I could get out of the lease since something is just not right with the heater/defogger. ;((

Why do the windows fog up when you turn on the heat and then when you switch the knob to 'Defoger mode' the A/C light comes on. ??
The windows never seem to defog totally. 

Any insight would be appreciated.

TIA

Annette


----------



## MercuryRising (Mar 5, 2005)

The A/C helps to defrost your windows by pulling the mositure out of the air. Leave the A/C on when defrosting and your windows should clear right up.


----------



## Walter Darnell (Feb 4, 2005)

*A/C*



Annette said:


> I just got that same car on a 24 month lease :cheers:
> 24 hours later I am wondering if I could get out of the lease since something is just not right with the heater/defogger. ;((
> 
> Why do the windows fog up when you turn on the heat and then when you switch the knob to 'Defoger mode' the A/C light comes on. ??
> ...


Annette 



The A/C will be on antytime the defogger is on so don't sweat
it all the late motal cars are like that. Turn the REC. off if it's on. Good luck. Is yours red?

Walter


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2005)

Walter Darnell said:


> The A/C will be on antytime the defogger is on so don't sweat
> it all the late motal cars are like that. Turn the REC. off if it's on. Good luck. Is yours red?
> 
> Walter


Walter, I have done just that.
In fact the A/C kicks in on default as soon as you switch the knob to that 'Defogger mode'.
What irritates me is that as soon as it clears out and you turn the A/C off it starts fogging up again..urggg
Oh well, I am relieved to know it's not some sort of defect..LOL

I got the SE-R in SILVER not red..hahaha

I got it on a lease since I wasn't sure what to get after driving a Stealth TT for ten years now and loving that car to pieces.
At least now I have 24 months to drive the SE-R and think of what car to buy next since I can't think of a new performance car that has room for a big dog in the back and is within my budget. ;(

In fact, after renting an SUV (Trail Blazer to be exact) and 'white knuckling' the entire drive I knew I could never drive one of those unforgiving tanks around (Dog loves 'em though).
So much so that it has become quite the mystery why the average American enjoys driving those things. Very little room for error especially on turns. 
It's either that or I must be the worse driver..
Yikes..I had some moments when I came this close to hugging a tree.
Never again!

Sooo, I needed to start thinking with my head not with my heart and decided to get a sedan that has some life in it, or better yet anything but a Camry..
I test drove the SE-R and the Maxima (Dissapointingly I let my B/F talk me into an automatic while my heart was on that black 6 speed)
I love the fierce acceleration and handling.
Though I gotta admit that coming from an AWD/AWS it takes some getting used to the Torque steering on turns.
Oh, lastly that 8 speeker Bose is mind-blowing.

Ok, ok, I have gushed enough for one afternoon.

Thanks again Walter.

Stay tuned for pics. ;-))


----------



## Arizona SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

i bought my se-r 2 weeks ago. we went to buy a 2.5 model. the salesman asked me if i would like to test drive the se-r model. i drove it and fell in love with it. how many altimas se-r's were their made for 2005? anybody know? by the way i bought a black one.


----------



## Smokin' SE-R (Dec 19, 2004)

*I love my SE-R*

I got a Smoke 6 spd back in NOV.


----------



## mattchu5150 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Picked up Smoke SE-R on Monday 3-14*

I originally got an auto, but called dealer back when I got home and told him to find me a 6sp. They agreed and I got it on Monday. The car is very fun, BUT it is now in the shop it had to be towed from my house. I went to Cleveland Friday night 'bout 60 miles from home. There are a couple of fun curvey roads I was racing around on, when coming to an end, my brake pedal went mush. I had to down shift and e-brake to stop. This car has 250 miles on it. Dealer says he can't replicate the problem and the guy who took it off the flatbed says when it sat idling pedal would go to the floor???? If they can't find the problem, what do I do? I am afraid to push it. What if it happens again. I crash.

Anyway it is smoke 6 sp w/no brakes.

I love the car though.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

trade it in for another...


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> trade it in for another...


AMEN! Don't walk-->>RUN! :hal: 
Lots of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, forgot to respond to the question before about other cars for consideration.
If I had to do it over again I would consider getting the Infinity G35!
If I am not mistaken it has the AWD option.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

the problem is that the AWD is only avalilable in auto 

(post those pics!)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Annette said:


> If I had to do it over again I would consider getting the Infinity G35!


I've been preaching that since I heard how much the SE-R was going to be before it hit the market.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

mattchu5150 said:


> I originally got an auto, but called dealer back when I got home and told him to find me a 6sp. They agreed and I got it on Monday. The car is very fun, BUT it is now in the shop it had to be towed from my house. I went to Cleveland Friday night 'bout 60 miles from home. There are a couple of fun curvey roads I was racing around on, when coming to an end, my brake pedal went mush. I had to down shift and e-brake to stop. This car has 250 miles on it. Dealer says he can't replicate the problem and the guy who took it off the flatbed says when it sat idling pedal would go to the floor???? If they can't find the problem, what do I do? I am afraid to push it. What if it happens again. I crash.
> 
> Anyway it is smoke 6 sp w/no brakes.
> 
> I love the car though.


Does the pedal stay on the floor or can you pump it? Pumping the pedal might build up enough pressure to stop.

I would insist that the whole brake system is checked, Master cylinder, lines, brake booster, calipers. If they haven't found the problem it doesnt mean its fixed (obviously).


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll take it out on a brighter day to shoot some more... those came out rather crappy. 

Car still looks great though.


----------



## mattchu5150 (Mar 17, 2005)

SR20AL said:


> Does the pedal stay on the floor or can you pump it? Pumping the pedal might build up enough pressure to stop.
> 
> I would insist that the whole brake system is checked, Master cylinder, lines, brake booster, calipers. If they haven't found the problem it doesnt mean its fixed (obviously).



Got the car back last night. They did everything you mentioned, plus the rotors were turned. They were out .030. Car had 75 miles on it when delivered, I didn't warp them. Everything seemed to feel fine now. Only 1 big decision to make and that is swapping out the car and going back to the auto I had in the first place. Dealer says they will work with me. 

That being said and having driven both cars this is a very hard decision to make. I went out last night and did some launches & 1-2 shifting, it is pretty hard keeping traction, and yes it has TCS. I have a better feel for the manual now BUT the auto shifts so well and with such little driving effort. They both have thier pros, as I am yet to find any cons (other than the traction thing).

Well it's 9 am now and I have to call the dealer by 10 with an answer.


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2005)

mattchu5150 said:


> Got the car back last night. They did everything you mentioned, plus the rotors were turned. They were out .030. Car had 75 miles on it when delivered, I didn't warp them. Everything seemed to feel fine now. Only 1 big decision to make and that is swapping out the car and going back to the auto I had in the first place. Dealer says they will work with me.
> 
> That being said and having driven both cars this is a very hard decision to make. I went out last night and did some launches & 1-2 shifting, it is pretty hard keeping traction, and yes it has TCS. I have a better feel for the manual now BUT the auto shifts so well and with such little driving effort. They both have thier pros, as I am yet to find any cons (other than the traction thing).
> 
> Well it's 9 am now and I have to call the dealer by 10 with an answer.


Matt, if I were you I would ask the dealer for some extra time to think about it.
Drive the car some more before you arrive at your final decision.
It only has 74 miles..
Drive it for at least two more days.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

mattchu5150 said:


> Got the car back last night. They did everything you mentioned, plus the rotors were turned. They were out .030. Car had 75 miles on it when delivered, I didn't warp them. Everything seemed to feel fine now. Only 1 big decision to make and that is swapping out the car and going back to the auto I had in the first place. Dealer says they will work with me.
> 
> That being said and having driven both cars this is a very hard decision to make. I went out last night and did some launches & 1-2 shifting, it is pretty hard keeping traction, and yes it has TCS. I have a better feel for the manual now BUT the auto shifts so well and with such little driving effort. They both have thier pros, as I am yet to find any cons (other than the traction thing).
> 
> Well it's 9 am now and I have to call the dealer by 10 with an answer.


Driving a V6 Altima with a manual really reminds me a lot of driving my turbo-charged Sentra. On pump gas my Sentra only makes a little more horsepower then our fully built out Altima 3.5 SE project.

Point being, it's an aweful lot of power to drive through the front wheels. The good news is the tranny isnt succeptable to blowing up like the sr20 powered cars. As long as you respect the power and let off the gas when you feel wheel hop you'll be fine. The Bad is you can really light the tires off in 1st and 2nd but it's childish an fun sometimes.

I've realized that the traction control can be quite liberal at times and you can get an awful lot of wheel spin before Mom comes in and slows things down.


----------



## mattchu5150 (Mar 17, 2005)

SR20AL said:


> Driving a V6 Altima with a manual really reminds me a lot of driving my turbo-charged Sentra. On pump gas my Sentra only makes a little more horsepower then our fully built out Altima 3.5 SE project.
> 
> Point being, it's an aweful lot of power to drive through the front wheels. The good news is the tranny isnt succeptable to blowing up like the sr20 powered cars. As long as you respect the power and let off the gas when you feel wheel hop you'll be fine. The Bad is you can really light the tires off in 1st and 2nd but it's childish an fun sometimes.
> 
> I've realized that the traction control can be quite liberal at times and you can get an awful lot of wheel spin before Mom comes in and slows things down.



Thanks for the input all. I have kept the 6sp, with a little more pratice I am sure things will get better. 
As far as the problem went, everything has a paper trail and is dooly noted. The dealer has been easy to work with, so I am not too worried about future problems.
Also, I am really glad to hear about the trannys being able to handle the torque, I was a little worried about that. I think owning this car is going to be a lot of fun. I can't wait 'till summer!


----------



## silverse-r (Mar 28, 2005)

Checking in, my first Nissan; a Silver '05 SE-R picked it up last monday.

Awesome car, lots of goodies for the price! Very satisfied.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

lol i want one so bad, i bought the emblem, took the GLE off, and put it on my 00 altima.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Finally took some pics of my new baby...*

Here we go... It took me long enough, but I finally remembered to grab a camera when I left the house. I picked it up on Dec. 10th (the car that is...) and have been loving it ever since. A couple mods already, but nothing majorand Im not planning on it either. Just a few more ponies here and some torque there. Neways, I will holla at you guys later... -Peace- :jump:


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I'm finally back in the states and after a little over 2 months I get to drive my SE-R again. I'm taking her in this morning to get the oil changed and all the preventive maintenance goodies before an 11 hour road trip next week. 

As soon as the wife gets back into town with the camera, I should have some pics up.

Clayton


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Altima SE-R mods??*

Ok,

I have this pretty Altima SE-R, now has 5,000 miles on her and I am ready to start exploring performance mods, but have found trouble with NISMO and 
AEM (same product-rewrapped). I just got off the phone with AEM and asked about a Cold Air instake, they gave me a part number 21-545. They updated there web site while on the phone with them that included the 2005 V6 and off I went to hunt down a local dealer for my weekend project.--part number has been discontinued-five dealers. Then I call a Nissan dealer, they said that NISMO COLD AIR is not available for SE-R. It is the same engine than the 3.5 SE, looks like the same factory air intake kit, why woudl both of these companies exclude the SE-R? Are they planning something different? or just to new.

These is an every-day car for me, so it needs to be street legal. And have not interest in settting this car to sound like those Civics driving around with the coffee can hanging off the back.

Hit list to be installed in order:

1. Cold Air Kit (Company: unknown)--suggestions welcome.

2. Headers with cats, new down pipe.

3. Performance Cam.

i FUGURE THAT this will keep me happy for a while.  

anyone have any sourse for a ECU piggy back system. Like the venom, but is for older cars. --have to stay legal.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

CTDan said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have this pretty Altima SE-R, now has 5,000 miles on her and I am ready to start exploring performance mods, but have found trouble with NISMO and
> AEM (same product-rewrapped). I just got off the phone with AEM and asked about a Cold Air instake, they gave me a part number 21-545. They updated there web site while on the phone with them that included the 2005 V6 and off I went to hunt down a local dealer for my weekend project.--part number has been discontinued-five dealers. Then I call a Nissan dealer, they said that NISMO COLD AIR is not available for SE-R. It is the same engine than the 3.5 SE, looks like the same factory air intake kit, why woudl both of these companies exclude the SE-R? Are they planning something different? or just to new.
> ...




- Hey Dan, I just got my cold air intake installed (Nismo) at my Nissan dealership. It was NOT specified for the SE-R model, and I was told that there would NOT be one in the Nismo line up. Since the standard 3.5 v6 SE model and the SE-R model are pratically the same, they (Nismo) figured it wouldnt do any good to make two different intakes for the same engine. Now, Im talking a "street legal" type of intake mind you... But, I can assure you that the Nismo intake is awesome. Wasnt expensive either. Install for it was about 100 bucks when all said and done. (The GROWL this thing puts out now is sexy as hell!) Just like you, I have been avid about finding headers and anything else from Nismo... Come to find out that since the SE-R is such a new model, Nismo just took their time in releasing the complete line of parts to the open market. If you can find a dealership that actually stocks Nismo parts, then you might have someone there that would have some inside info on the Nismo catalog. Its a pain I know, but worth it. I can tell you for sure that Nismo has headers (stainless steel) for the SE-R and they have just put them out for the market. I can even give you a parts number for it by Tuesday, cause I have an appointment to go get my sway bars installed. But, I can tell you that once I found a dealership that stocks the parts in-house, and of course found someone there that knew a lil something about his job... it helped out a great deal and I was able to start my upgrades. I feel your pain man, and if there's anyway I can help you out just holla at me. Good luck!


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

CTDan said:


> part number has been discontinued-five dealers. Then I call a Nissan dealer, they said that NISMO COLD AIR is not available for SE-R.
> 
> These is an every-day car for me, so it needs to be street legal. And have not interest in settting this car to sound like those Civics driving around with the coffee can hanging off the back.


Keep in mind most dealerships have the old school mentality that hates aftermarket performance parts. Who ever you spoke with doesn't know jack! Both the AEM CAI and NISMO will fit on your car. The AEM has CARB exemption the NISMO doesn't. If you really want just a hint of noise gain with an intake and a 5 wheel hp gain you should go with the JWT POP charger.




CTDan said:


> 1. Cold Air Kit (Company: unknown)--suggestions welcome.
> 
> 2. Headers with cats, new down pipe.
> 
> 3. Performance Cam.


For headers both Stillen and Hotshot make them. Stillen's do not have a cat Hotshot's do.

NPM Project Altima Headers/

For cams there's the NISMO cams or JWT.

NPM Projet Altima CAMS 

You really should go to that project car page 

Stay tuned with our updates for our Altima SE-R project also!


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, shoot the part numbers when you get a chance.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

CTDan said:


> Thanks, shoot the part numbers when you get a chance.


Anything for the V6 altima should work on your car. Any cam built for the VQ motor will work on your car.


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Thanks!*



SR20AL said:


> Anything for the V6 altima should work on your car. Any cam built for the VQ motor will work on your car.




Thanks for the info


----------



## 05 Black SER (Apr 16, 2005)

I have an '05 Black SER. Black/Gray Interior. Just had the windows tinted with 15% all the way around. I am very pleased with the car. I am interested in information regarding a CAI system for it. Which brand is better? I would also like to increase the h.p. 15-20 if possible with a few mods. Any suggestions. I live a little west of Atlanta and haven't seen another SER yet, I love that. BTW, any suggestions on a cheaper alternative for satellite radio? The dealer wanted $499 just for the kit. I find that way too exspensive but that's just me. I would rather not have a separate display. I really want it integrated with the factory head unit.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

:newbie: 

hey guys! very interesting forum - just joined! Just wanted to come in say hi, and let everyone know how impressed I was with the Altima SE-R. Walked in to the Nissan dealer last week to drop off my 2001 Pathfinder (lease just ended) and ready to walk away - on my way to BMW to order a 325i. Walking out the door I noticed the new Altima SE-R, had never heard of the SE-R model before... I've always thought the Altima was a nice familly car, but it never really interested me as I usually drive 4x4's or sportier sedans or cars. After taking a closer look at the Altima SE-R, walked back in to the dealer and asked to speak with a salesperson. Took the car for a test drive... Holy S***! The ride was awesome, the car is very fast and fun to drive. I placed my order on the spot and will be picking it up this coming Monday.. Can't wait! I ordered the 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R, black exterior with black & red interior, 6-speed manual.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you sure that you beat a G35 in the SE-R? Thoes 298 horses seem very staggering, especially that its an AWD car.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

*Smoke SE-R in bought in jan.*

I got myself an *Smoke*  SE-R in January. Automatic because I live near the city and traffic plus mannys are irritating to me. Black and grey int. even though I wish I could have got the red but oh well. I saw one at a car show here in Tampa back in Nov. and fell in love. I actually got to break her in nice and easy because I bought it in MD and drove 1,000 mi (kept it under 70mph) down to FL where I goto college. And then immediatley got the oil changed. I also ordered some sentra SE-R side badges and put them on my front quarter pannels, they look freekin awsome as I expected, but I cant post pics yet 

This whole year will be spent modding her out. Which is why Im here to hear what everyone has to say about their trials and errors doing so.

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/12/web/264000-264999/264614_26_full.jpg


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

I picked mine up on Monday, have had it for 3 days now and enjoying every minute with it! I've driven Altima's before - this is no Altima!  I just need to get use to the stick & clutch now - have been driving automatic for 4 years!!!

I do have a couple of questions though - just want to compare what everyone else with a brand new Altima SE-R got in the package; 

1) Floor mats, I got some grey NISM - no Nissan logo, is this standard?

2) Cargo nets in trunk (2) - left panel - rear panel, none on right panel. Normal?

3) All windows tinted - pretty dark. I'm not complaining, they look awesome but does the SE-R come with tinted windows?

4) Hood deflector included! Was I just lucky?

The car was brand new from a Nissan Dealer, not a demo. Any answers will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

*SPACKAGEZ*



amdgamer said:


> I picked mine up on Monday, have had it for 3 days now and enjoying every minute with it! I've driven Altima's before - this is no Altima!  I just need to get use to the stick & clutch now - have been driving automatic for 4 years!!!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions though - just want to compare what everyone else with a brand new Altima SE-R got in the package;
> 
> ...


I just waxed mine today. 2 coats, drooooool.... soooo shiney. Anyone think a 75 shot of NOS would be a bad idea to put in? I hear thats ~320hp juice up.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey TampaSE-R,

Thanks for the reply! BTW, what kind of wax do you use? by hand or buffer? Black is very hard to keep clean... but looks awesome!


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

amdgamer said:


> BTW, what kind of wax do you use? by hand or buffer? Black is very hard to keep clean... but looks awesome!


Sadly I live in an apartment off campus, I have no drive way or garage to store a kick a$$ buffer. But Ive used one before, it was ok for my large truck but I found that thoes big plug-in buffers dont get in all of the nooks and you usually have to go over it in hand anyway to get thoes spots. I use Turtle Wax  Platinum Series  Ultra Gloss liquid wax, by hand. It shined it up nice and took barely any time because it buffs off really quick with little effort. :thumbup:

SE-R


----------



## UltimaDriver(SE-R) (Apr 27, 2005)

*Bought one April 13th, love it!!*

Got a Smoke 6 spd with Grey/Black int. Test drove the automatic and the wife said no. Drove the 6 spd and she was sold. Awesome handling and power. Fun to watch other cars try to keep up as you pull away...

Can't find specs on top speed, just a 0-100 km/h of 5.3 seconds. Had it up to 220 km/h and it was still climbing when I eased off. RPM's were only at about 4500. Unbelievable. Brother-in-law has an SRT-4 (Dodge crap) and we'll have to see which is quicker...

Love the car, perfect "sleeper" car. Sporty, but not obvious about it. In Canada, we had the "Matador Red" color available, but who needs speeding tickets? Beautiful color, but a little too obvious...

Any input regarding Premium versus Regular fuel??? Any noticeable difference in performance or mileage??


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> Sadly I live in an apartment off campus, I have no drive way or garage to store a kick a$$ buffer. But Ive used one before, it was ok for my large truck but I found that thoes big plug-in buffers dont get in all of the nooks and you usually have to go over it in hand anyway to get thoes spots. I use Turtle Wax  Platinum Series  Ultra Gloss liquid wax, by hand. It shined it up nice and took barely any time because it buffs off really quick with little effort. :thumbup:
> 
> SE-R



I feel ya Tampa... I also live in an apartment where I do NOT have a garage. Totally sucks, but I try really hard to keep the car wiped down everyday. Now, everyone has their preference to what they clean and wax their cars with... But, I have an uncle that owns a custom detail shop in San Pedro, CA and while I worked there in the summer we used nothing but Meguiar's products. Personally, I have been using the new NXT line of products by Meguiars and its awesome. You dont really need a big buffer, but a small, single-hand orbital buffer is a good investment. (No swirl marks) I would even say that if you DO NOT have a garage then at least once every six months or so you spend about 200 bucks and get your car clayed/detailed by a good shop. I find that keeping a really good coat of wax on the car at all times makes it really easy to wipe down with some detailer spray, and also washes much easier. 

Either way, I also have a black SE-R and its rediculous to keep it clean. What is it about having a nice car that you notice the smallest little particle of dust?! Neways, I would try a small orbital buffer, it will save you some money in detailing and it allows you to use a good paste wax properly without all the elbow grease. Also try keeping a small razor blade handy in the car so that you can safely scrape anything thats stuck on the car. The problem with black cars is that no matter how often you wax, you will still get swirl marks of some kind. Just try to use clean micro-fiber towels and that will drastically limit the marks in the clear coat. Lastly if your car ever needs a good wipe down, but is NOT dirty enough to wash, try using a bottle of windex with very little left and mixing it about half full with water. Wont hurt the car, and wont break down the wax. Then, just go over with some detailer spray and you're good to go...

Hey on another note... Does anybody have any info on a sports bra/front end cover for the SE-R? Nissan does not make one that will fit over the extra chin and the standard cover for the altima just wont fit at all. Let meknow if anyone has some insight to where I can get one, cause that would save me a lot of trouble when taking long drives...


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

Cool - Thanks for all the info guys. Not trying to be lazy but, what about spray on wax - the kind you put on after the car has been washed / rinsed and still wet, then you simply wipe off??? I read the specs on a spray bottle of Turtle Wax and it said it protects and gives identical results to their regular wax / buffing products... Anyone tried it? 

And about the Detailer Spray... Do you simply spray on and wipe to clean the car? Assuming it is not dirty enough to wash - or do you spray it after washing anyway? :newbie:


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

amdgamer said:


> Cool - Thanks for all the info guys. Not trying to be lazy but, what about spray on wax - the kind you put on after the car has been washed / rinsed and still wet, then you simply wipe off??? I read the specs on a spray bottle of Turtle Wax and it said it protects and gives identical results to their regular wax / buffing products... Anyone tried it?
> 
> And about the Detailer Spray... Do you simply spray on and wipe to clean the car? Assuming it is not dirty enough to wash - or do you spray it after washing anyway? :newbie:



Honestly I think spray on wax doesnt work very well, unless you already have a good coat of wax on the vehicle. I mean, any good wax is fine, spray on or not... but, the best is paste or a liquid that you have to rub into the clear coat. Its a pain I know, but after a few wax jobs, you'll see that its not hard to keep clean at all. Either that or you can pay a decent detail shop to clay your car and afterwards you really wont have to wax it very often besides that spray on wax. I've used the NXT spray on wax and it works great, but like I said I already have so much wax on my car that it makes the job that much easier. Remember, the less you have to rub into the paint, the less it is going to last before you have to spend at least half an hour waxing it again. 

Now, as far as the detailer spray goes... I would say only use it on a car that is clean. If the car doesnt need a wash, but could use a good wipe down, try that windex trick I mentioned... then give it a quick once-over with the speed detailer spray and it will bring out the shine of the wax already on the car. You'll find that no matter what you do, you will always collect a lot dust. That detailer spray is the quickest way to wipe down the car to bring the wax shine back out again. Takes me about 10 or 15 mins a day and my car is always looking newly waxed. Black cars are such a pain... more then any other, but they do clean up nice. I can tell you that after waxing my car enough, I can drive in the rain and the next day my car isnt really all that dirty. Water easily beads off and makes my job a lot easier with cleaning her up again. Good luck man, and let me know how it goes...


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

cool - thanks a bunch! The car already has a very well done wax job - I'll try the spray on stuff for now after I wash it and post the results - I'll try and post some pics as well!


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

I actually just put some pics up if anyone wants to see them.

SE-R pictures


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> I actually just put some pics up if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> SE-R pictures



Car looks great... and those side badges look bad a$$! Does the new 05' sentra SE-R have the same "SE-R" decal on the back as our Altima's have?

Just wondering if we have unique badges for our model car.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> I actually just put some pics up if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> SE-R pictures



Car looks sweet! I'll have my pics up soon as well! 

Is anyone else getting grinding beteen 1st and 2nd on the 6-speed? It seems to happen mostly when the car's been just started - should I wait for it to warm up before driving? How long?


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

amdgamer said:


> Car looks sweet! I'll have my pics up soon as well!
> 
> Is anyone else getting grinding beteen 1st and 2nd on the 6-speed? It seems to happen mostly when the car's been just started - should I wait for it to warm up before driving? How long?




I would say at least a minute or so, just so everything has a chance to come up to pressure...


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> Car looks great... and those side badges look bad a$$! Does the new 05' sentra SE-R have the same "SE-R" decal on the back as our Altima's have?
> Just wondering if we have unique badges for our model car.


Thanks :thumbup: . Im pretty sure the new sentra se-r's still have the same old 3" SE with the R below badges (on its trunk). The side badges are 2", and my GF wants me to adknowledge that she's the one who got them for me after she heard me talking about them, yay...  . But the altima se-r  trunk decals are for sale too, Ive seen a guy in a frontier sporting on on his tailgate, lol idiot. Ive heard a couple of sentra owners wanting to get ahold of them too. Im gettin windows tinted next week, does anyone know that website that has the DOT state standards on the amount of tint you can have on your windows?? I forgot it.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> Hey on another note... Does anybody have any info on a sports bra/front end cover for the SE-R? Nissan does not make one that will fit over the extra chin and the standard cover for the altima just wont fit at all. Let meknow if anyone has some insight to where I can get one, cause that would save me a lot of trouble when taking long drives...


I found this and thought you might be interested. It says it has the bra for the SE-R but you have to mention it in the comments section when you're ordering. Does anyone know if the manual shift knobs can also be screwed onto an auto. Im pretty positive that they all screw on in the same way but just checking because I _need_ that carbon fiber knob on the NISMO site.

http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=4550


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

On second thought goto this site its much cheeper and the site looks more professional too.

ALTIMA SE-R BRA


----------



## Arkangel (May 3, 2005)

*Hello Everyone*

The bra looks god great site thanks. I am new to this site, I have a BLack SE-R red int 6 speed. Lowered with eibach springs 1.8 around. Looks great I will try to post some pics soon.


----------



## Guamie (May 4, 2005)

Done grown up - switched from my Black Spec V to the Altima SER, black too of course. Only problem is that the seat warmers won't be getting too much usage down her in Houston. haha. Maybe I can use them to keep my pizza warm as I bring it home..... Anyways - nice to be ridding.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

another question: does anyone know what the "coming home device" is? is it the same as the garage door opener controls???


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

amdgamer said:


> another question: does anyone know what the "coming home device" is? is it the same as the garage door opener controls???


They really call it a comming home device? lol. Has to be the garage door buttons in the visor. But its great to see Nissan's marketing people working so hard to confuse us. I'm a business minor, and i hate marketing (bastards) :loser: .
Now what really scares me is this so called "fluffy pole dancer"...
:fluffpol: 
Honestly, WTH is that? Its a bald garden gnome with boobs, thats not right.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> They really call it a comming home device? lol. Has to be the garage door buttons in the visor. But its great to see Nissan's marketing people working so hard to confuse us. I'm a business minor, and i hate marketing (bastards) :loser: .
> Now what really scares me is this so called "fluffy pole dancer"...
> :fluffpol:
> Honestly, WTH is that? Its a bald garden gnome with boobs, thats not right.


 :banana: I personaly like the dancing banana! 

yeah... marketing - how to confuse people with titles that mean nothing! Thanks!


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

amdgamer said:


> :banana: I personaly like the dancing banana!
> 
> yeah... marketing - how to confuse people with titles that mean nothing! Thanks!




yeah the fluffy pole dancer has to go. But the dancing banana rocks!!! 


Well... then again, I thought this was a forum about SE-R's, not National Geogrphic...

...Observe ------------> :banhump:


Now that is WRONG!!! (funny, but wrong... poor banana.)


----------



## djKianoosh (May 26, 2005)

I just bought my Red/Charcoal SE-R last night. It is a joy to drive. I can't wait to get past the break-in period. It is such a quick ride. The clutch and manual 6speed is fantastic. Such a short throw. Light years different than the Jetta 2.0 I've been driving around (the wife gets the Jetta now :thumbup: )

Already getting lots of compliments at work. People like the aggressive stance as much as I do.


----------



## Alti SE-R 42240 (May 29, 2005)

*My new SE-R*



deus ex machina said:


> Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...
> 
> I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago.
> Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.


I picked mine up lastweek. I have the silver one. I love it! I went to the track lastweek. Ran the 1/8 mile [email protected] it was fun. So far I have had a lot of fun with this car. I had an 04 Maxima, I crahsed it and now I have the Altima. No regrets yet


----------



## Taz1617 (Jun 1, 2005)

*New Car*

Just picked up an Altima SE-R last nite. Smoke w/ gray/black leather. Auto 74miles.

The wife is loving it, as it is her car.


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are some night pics of my baby - will try and post some taken in daytime as well! Cardomain is on its way! 

Pic #1
Pic #2
Pic #3
Pic #4
Pic #5
Pic #6
Pic #7
Pic #8
Pic #9
Pic #10
Pic #11
Pic #12


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

I updated my CarDomain. 

Altima SE-R


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are some @ daytime - a little better!

Pic #13
Pic #14
Pic #15
Pic #16
Pic #17
Pic #18
Pic #19
Pic #20
Pic #21

Detailer Spray works wonders for color depth & reflection...


----------



## Alti SE-R 42240 (May 29, 2005)

*looks good*

Looks good. I have had mine for 2 weeks. I got a silver one. Almost got a ticket yesterday. The cop was nice 78 in a 55. I was going faster than that before I saw him. 




amdgamer said:


> Here are some @ daytime - a little better!
> 
> 
> Pic #13
> ...


----------



## tuffgong78 (Jun 25, 2005)

Post edited due to violation of forum rules.

-Harris (moderator)


----------



## eldogg (Jun 30, 2005)

deus ex machina said:


> Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...
> 
> I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago.
> Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.


I got my Silver 6-speed SE-R on June 23. Traded in my 2001 Maxima GXE for it. Awesome ride.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tuffgong78 said:


> top speed so far for me is 145mph.... too bad i came up on a cop and had to slow down...


Obviously this was on the street.... Please do not post any top speed run or street racing stories. I am assuming you just forgot about the rules for a moment  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RJBman (Jul 7, 2005)

Bought my Code Red SE-R in Feb., Black/Red leather

Unfortunatly, it an automatic!! Also, the factory installed sticky summer tires were a nightmare during the snowy winter months.


Everything else about the car is downright lovable. Any one known anything about computer chip upgrades. Is it worth it or is the SE-R's chip already pretty well performance oriented????


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

RJBman said:


> Bought my Code Red SE-R in Feb., Black/Red leather
> 
> Unfortunatly, it an automatic!! Also, the factory installed sticky summer tires were a nightmare during the snowy winter months.
> 
> ...



I would say that the chip is only worth it if you are going to throw some mods in your ride. You're right when you ask if the SE-R is already tuned well for performance. As for myself, I threw in a chip from RedLine and it made a very small difference... Then after all my mods were done, I upgraded my chip to an Injen performance chip and the difference was more apparent. Especially on a dyno test.... I would say to shop around and see whats out there. Chips are like other performance parts, where the shelf life is very short before something better is out on the market. As to what is the best... I couldnt tell ya. There are a few guys here on the forum that are awesome with performance tuning, so ask around. Good Luck with the car man! Let us know how it goes...


----------



## RJBman (Jul 7, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> I would say that the chip is only worth it if you are going to throw some mods in your ride. You're right when you ask if the SE-R is already tuned well for performance. As for myself, I threw in a chip from RedLine and it made a very small difference... Then after all my mods were done, I upgraded my chip to an Injen performance chip and the difference was more apparent. Especially on a dyno test.... I would say to shop around and see whats out there. Chips are like other performance parts, where the shelf life is very short before something better is out on the market. As to what is the best... I couldnt tell ya. There are a few guys here on the forum that are awesome with performance tuning, so ask around. Good Luck with the car man! Let us know how it goes...


sounds about right!
the plan is to install a new exhaust, CAI, and chip with possibility of performance headers. probably in that order, but I'll have to see how my wallet feels about it all!!
tks for the advice


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

05 Black SER said:


> I have an '05 Black SER. Black/Gray Interior. Just had the windows tinted with 15% all the way around. I am very pleased with the car. I am interested in information regarding a CAI system for it. Which brand is better? I would also like to increase the h.p. 15-20 if possible with a few mods. Any suggestions. I live a little west of Atlanta and haven't seen another SER yet, I love that. BTW, any suggestions on a cheaper alternative for satellite radio? The dealer wanted $499 just for the kit. I find that way too exspensive but that's just me. I would rather not have a separate display. I really want it integrated with the factory head unit.


Sorry to break in to the SE-R conversation since I only have the SE 5 spd auto. However I discovered and have tried a gadget at www.nextlevelracing.com called the TRI-Phase Box. It allegedly tightens parameters of info sent to the ECU. I gained almost .2 sec in the quarter mile testing it against a lower setting level and then totally off. I talked to the developer in person prior to ordering it and he estimates that it should give approximately a gain 12-15 hp at the wheels. That is consistent with the time differnce I experienced. When I get a chance I will dyno test it as well.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

*About breaking the engine*



Clayton_SE-R said:


> Just a question. I see people always talking about breaking their engines in adn what not. How does that work exactly (as in what is the process), and what are the repricussions of not following those steps?


hi, quickly to answer your question, breaking the engine is taking care for the first 2000 miles. you can't go up 75 % of the revolutions and speed of your new car. For example : The SE-R goes max to 6500 revolutions. For the first 2000 miles don't go up 4600 revolutions. and don't go up 90 mph and never push the car when it's cold. Always wait til it's warm : a great care for your engine !!!!


----------



## dfmjr477 (Jul 17, 2005)

*New SE-R Owner*

I just purchased mine this past Saturday. Smoke with Auto. I'm having the dealer install a cold-air intake and tinting this weekend to be covered by warranty. See Pics at http://www.davidmorganjr.com/MY2005NissanAltimaSER.html


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

black manual 20% tint all around
its in the body shop cause it was in a hit and run
will get it back tuesday
ohh yeah i live in the west university area houston texas


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

*SE-R Code Red*

I purchased a Code Red SE-R in mid May and love it since i saw it in one of the nissans advertisements for the Altima.... Haven't raced many cars, i beat a G35 and an M3 Beemer, but other then that cars have been tending to stay away... i know it was posted already but does any one know if any mods for air intakes or engine enchancements have been circulated, thanks


----------



## KAMAKAZI (Jul 20, 2005)

*Code Red Nissan Altima SE-R*

I purchased my Code Red SE-R two weeks back. I opted for the black and grey combo seats. And added a black pinstripe that goes all the way around. Also added matching mud flaps and black rubber lining on all the doors... <it looks nice ... trust me> The red and black combo definitely turns heads everytime I hit the road. Haven't raced it yet, but I love everything about the car. Once I break her in, i'll be sure to update the thread with my results


----------



## amdgamer (Apr 16, 2005)

KAMAKAZI said:


> I purchased my Code Red SE-R two weeks back. I opted for the black and grey combo seats. And added a black pinstripe that goes all the way around. Also added matching mud flaps and black rubber lining on all the doors... <it looks nice ... trust me> The red and black combo definitely turns heads everytime I hit the road. Haven't raced it yet, but I love everything about the car. Once I break her in, i'll be sure to update the thread with my results


Pics???


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi. 

Bought my '05 Sheer Silver SE-R in April. blk+red interior.

Auto, *No* TCS, and it's been fine in the rain, actually.

We recently had a baby, so I looked at alot of cars when trading in my VW GTI 1.8t. The first criteria was backseat/interior dimensions. The second criteria was whichever was the better performer.

On the "too small for a rear facing infant seat" list:
G35x, BMW 3-series, BMW 5 series, Audi A4, Volvo S40, Mercedes C class,
Subaru Legacy GT, WRX, etc. I know...alot of good cars to cross off the list. 

Anyhow, the trunk, back seat are huge, and this is what we needed. The subtle aero-kit, the vq35, decent suspension and the forged rims didn't hurt.

I hate the torque steer, the road noise, and the uncoated fender wells....
ding....ding....dink!


----------



## KAMAKAZI (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's the link to my car ... I took a few pictures real quick. Check the site later for more updates.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2076753


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just put in the paperwork for a silver SE-R ... should be getting it later today. Super psyched!


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

OK... picking up the car in a few hours - pictures will follow shortly after!


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

ok... now you can officially count me as an owner of a Silver SER, 6 speed, traction control with black on gray interior.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

05' SE-R Sheer Silver, auto(I know), grey/blackleather, traction control,25%tint. Broken in nicely, total of 3200 so far and lovin every minute. These tires are starting to suck as they wear any suggestions?


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2082715

See my RIDE!!!! Love the car...


----------



## rhme04 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Black SE-R*

I just bought a black SE-R with charcoal/red leather about 4 months ago, but unfortunately I have to sell it so if you know anyone who might be interested have them check the classifieds. It will be up there soon.


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Tickets for Tints*



deus ex machina said:


> Just seeing how many people here have Altima SE-R's... kindly list color...
> 
> I picked up my black 6-speed about 2 weeks ago.
> Considered the smoke one, but I might pick that one up as well.



I was driving my Red SE-R today going to my college to buy books, and of course who decides to see my bright red car and its illegal tints, the cops... got busted for just 2 windows tho so it only going to cost me $120, but i guess its better then all 5 windows being ticketed...so i advise anyone with the red color to be careful with the tints, the car is such an eye catcher even the 20% tints on the windows make it seem like 5%


----------



## KAMAKAZI (Jul 20, 2005)

QuickNick7486 said:


> I was driving my Red SE-R today going to my college to buy books, and of course who decides to see my bright red car and its illegal tints, the cops... got busted for just 2 windows tho so it only going to cost me $120, but i guess its better then all 5 windows being ticketed...so i advise anyone with the red color to be careful with the tints, the car is such an eye catcher even the 20% tints on the windows make it seem like 5%



Thanks for the heads up... I too have a Red SE-R, and was planning on getting it tinted (30%). But now, I think i'll steer clear from that project. Got pics of your car ??


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

KAMAKAZI said:


> Thanks for the heads up... I too have a Red SE-R, and was planning on getting it tinted (30%). But now, I think i'll steer clear from that project. Got pics of your car ??


Pics are comming soon, just have to get my girlfriend's digital camera and take some shots, hopefully by next week


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2082715

got new pics going!! See page 2! And drop a line if you have a nissan too!


----------



## KhalsaSER (Sep 18, 2005)

what's up guys? just bought my brand new 2005 SE-R today for 27,5 fully loaded

definately souped, I think I'm going to burn all my gas and drive it everywhere tomorrow 

look forward to chillin and talkin with you guys. peaceeee :cheers:


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

QuickNick7486 said:


> I was driving my Red SE-R today going to my college to buy books, and of course who decides to see my bright red car and its illegal tints, the cops... got busted for just 2 windows tho so it only going to cost me $120, but i guess its better then all 5 windows being ticketed...so i advise anyone with the red color to be careful with the tints, the car is such an eye catcher even the 20% tints on the windows make it seem like 5%


Window Tinting Guide: http://www.andersen.af.mil/36SFS/tintfaq.htm


----------



## KhalsaSER (Sep 18, 2005)

I was thinking about getting 35% tints on my Silver SE-R, I don't think it will look that dark, but dark enough to make it look pretty hot...anyone else with Silver got tints?


----------



## D'z (Sep 19, 2005)

*RE*

I picked up a new silver SE-R (black/grey leather interior, stick) with 50 miles on it on Sept 7th. Being here in Las Vegas, I'll be putting 20% tint all the way around. The law states 30% front, 5% rear/back, but I had my Stealth done up here with 20% all the way around and had no problems.

I'll post pics and a link somewhere when I get it done (within a week.)


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Just got a used 2005 SE-R with 18k miles on it Saturday. Looks good next to my GT-R and is pretty sporty. Too bad it's automatic but then again it's my daily driver so no big deal really.

http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0001.JPG
http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0002.JPG
http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0003.JPG
http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0004.JPG
http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0005.JPG
http://sami.kallio.com/ser/IMG_0006.JPG


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all new to the site, just thought i'd say hello and introduce myself. (ken) My company just picked up a 05 SE-R 6 speed car, next week we'll begin tearing it down to begin the process of building it into a car for touring car racing, in the past we've been focused on porsches and toyotas so i'm looking forward to the new challenge...


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey i don't know how late this is but i just joined, and i also have an SE-R.
It is smoke with the black and grey interior. It is in the shop now getting a nice begining list of mods put on.


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

ks2 tuning said:


> Hey all new to the site, just thought i'd say hello and introduce myself. (ken) My company just picked up a 05 SE-R 6 speed car, next week we'll begin tearing it down to begin the process of building it into a car for touring car racing, in the past we've been focused on porsches and toyotas so i'm looking forward to the new challenge...


Please Please Please, keep us posted to all the mods and post some pictures. I am sure that no owner of this beast can ever be happier than to hear that this car will be used for the true purpose!!!!


----------



## SpikeSE-R (Oct 2, 2005)

I got a silver SE-R and i put 15% tints on it...it looks awesome...down here the legal tints are 25% but you can get anything done in your car from 5% to double 5% to even the limo tints easily. pretty much around any corner...but i like the 15% because they are not to obvious and they keep it dark. it looks really good


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

SpikeSE-R said:


> I got a silver SE-R and i put 15% tints on it...it looks awesome...down here the legal tints are 25% but you can get anything done in your car from 5% to double 5% to even the limo tints easily. pretty much around any corner...but i like the 15% because they are not to obvious and they keep it dark. it looks really good


Do you have any pictures? I'd like to see, since I am planning on tinting mine soon!
Thankx


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

SilverSER-2005 said:


> Please Please Please, keep us posted to all the mods and post some pictures. I am sure that no owner of this beast can ever be happier than to hear that this car will be used for the true purpose!!!!


you got it!

Also the interior, all of it except the dash is for sale, black leather with the dark red insets, i'd really like to see this sold in the LA area, that way the buyer can help me take it out and know it was in perfect condition when he got it...


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

ks2 tuning said:


> you got it!
> 
> Also the interior, all of it except the dash is for sale, black leather with the dark red insets, i'd really like to see this sold in the LA area, that way the buyer can help me take it out and know it was in perfect condition when he got it...



I might be interested in buying, but I live in Vancouver, Canada... still I think we should talk about price. 

Give me a shout at [email protected]. Currently, my trim is with silver inserts...


----------



## ezalty (Oct 12, 2005)

*SE-R owner*

hello, I'm new to this forum thing. i bought mine sheer silver, auto, grey trim, traction control, 25%tinted, free oil changes for life total 27.5k even, w/1500 rebate(I know the owner). Ordered NISMO cai, and will dyno soon, before the cai and after. Love the car.


----------



## Hollywood Kold (Oct 17, 2005)

*Smoked SE-R*

Got the smoke. Went in for an oil change on my `02 2.5S and left with the 3.5 SE-R.I love it!


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

*New to forum*

Hi, I'm Abby in southern California. I'm 24 and I got my "Code Red" 2005 Altima SE-R in September. Prior to this, I owned a 1996 Maxima SE.


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

Does Anybody have a nismo CAI installed on their car yet? If so, where did you get it at? Is there any sites that are selling it?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

*yes*



kawika1999 said:


> Does Anybody have a nismo CAI installed on their car yet? If so, where did you get it at? Is there any sites that are selling it?


I just installed one, i got it off ebay for somthing like $235-240. It is worth every penny, the quality is so good and if you could only hear it. WOW!


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

Who did you buy it off of? Was it nissanhawk? What size was the piping, 2.75 or 3 inch? Did you install it yourself? If so, was it pretty easy or hard? Can you feel a big difference?


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

<---'05 Alty SE-R 2nd day of ownership...6,000 miles...upgraded stereo..and tint on the way!!!!!...Smoke Grey 2-tone Black and Grey interior...:newbie:


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

'05 SE-R, Smoke, 6 spd, 15,000 kms, grounding kit, Tein springs (1.3" drop F/0.7" drop R), AEM CAI ($200 cheaper than Nismo, and it's the same unit but with a dry filter). I love this car, and am eagerly awaiting an LSD from Quaife so I can properly put the power down. EMAIL QUAIFE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN AN LSD!!! They will do a production run if enuf people are interested! Took it to the track and surprised everyone. Short term list - strut brace, tint, ??? Winter tires are a must up here in the snow belt too - Tirerack.com is great!


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

*SE-R owner new to forum*

I got a 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R in Code Red in September of '05. While I really wanted the 6 speed manual, I have the 5 speed Tiptronic auto because I was living in Los Angeles at the time I got it. Now I'm in Charleston and I really wish I had full control, but I still love it.
Before the SE-R I had a 1996 Maxima GLE, which I loved.
Has anyone looked at the 2007 Altima preview on Nissan's website? I'm jealous. It seems like the SE-R is no longer available in red. I'm kind of worried that Nissan is just going to vamp up the standard Altima and discontinue the SE-R in a few years, but who knows? Any thoughts?


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't think it would necessarily be a bad thing to have the SER discontinued because it would keep the car RARE. A lot of people are starting to catch on to it and I don't want that because they'll be buying them left and right. At this point I see more Ferraris, and Porsches on the road than Altima SER's and I like that feeling.


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

YES SER!! said:


> I don't think it would necessarily be a bad thing to have the SER discontinued because it would keep the car RARE. A lot of people are starting to catch on to it and I don't want that because they'll be buying them left and right. At this point I see more Ferraris, and Porsches on the road than Altima SER's and I like that feeling.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I've only ever seen two others on the road/parked and one time a fellow Altima owner came up to admire my car for like 10 minutes at the car wash. It's pretty nice to have a rare car, but at the same time I hope they keep them around for another year or two so they can at least get some of the recognition they deserve.
Do you get annoyed when people confuse your car for being the standard Altima? That pisses me off!


----------



## kbhurst (Jul 4, 2006)

Bought my wife the red se-r black with red leather. Already put the FUJITA cold air on it. fun car.


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

have a super black se-r with black/red interior ... wonderful car ...

www.teamshift.net (so cal nissan team) check the ride section for pics of my car ...


----------



## RonnieMack118 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm totally new to the Nissan world. I was hardcore GM, till I got my wife an 06 Altima 3.5SE. Now, I'm HOOKED on them. I'm selling my bike and my truck so I can get an SE-r. I'm just not sure if I want to get a brand new one, or try to get a good used one. A used one would cost me less and have less warranty so I could start modding it sooner. But it's hard to find used ones. If anyone knows of anyone selling one in the state of Florida, LET ME KNOW!! I'm losing sleep over this! I want one NOW!! LOL.


----------



## merco124 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys I recently just joined this forum and this is my first post. I purchased my 2006 Nissan Altima SE-R about 3 days ago and I am picking it up tomorrow. I cannot wait, I have read so many good things about it, it looks great and I am so excited about it.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Just joined, I have a 06 Code Red SE-R Auto. that I bought in November. Sportlines, Injen CAI, AT grouding Kit, and 5% Tint all around/35% on windshield are the only mods. Ran a 14.3 @ 95 mph w/ a 2.1 60'.

I love the car.


----------



## Smoke Tune SE-R (Aug 3, 2006)

New member to the team here. I've got an '06 Smoke SE-R, Blk/Gry Interior, 6-speed. So far I've only tinted it & installed a Nismo CAI. It's a beast @ 4500rpm. Looking at the Nismo Suspension & Stillen STB, but I heard you gotta do some mods so the bar don't hit the eng. I could use some opinions. I love this car, I find reason to drive everywhere. anybody has some feedback on fitting 245/40/18 series tires on the stock 18x8 rims


----------



## antony12526 (Jun 26, 2006)

Brand new member here, bought a '06 silver SE-R in June, still loving it. A coworker has the red one and it looks nice. Anyone know if installing the NISMO CAI will void the factory warranty? I want to mildly mod it. Thanks.


----------



## mack82097 (Sep 1, 2006)

Brand new member and my first post.

Picked up my SE-R yesterday. It's Black w/ black-red interior. It's without a question the coolest car I've ever driven. 

First mod is to get some tint for the windows.


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

I just bought an 05' (Code Red) - or red. I am a really big fan of it so far. If you can find one used its much cheaper. Does anyone know if its really worth it to put in a custom air intake? I also live in PA, so I am worried about the winter and the tires. Should I get a pair of winter wheels? I do have a warrenty for the wheels and tires - full replacement.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

barbapj said:


> I just bought an 05' (Code Red) - or red. I am a really big fan of it so far. If you can find one used its much cheaper. Does anyone know if its really worth it to put in a custom air intake? I also live in PA, so I am worried about the winter and the tires. Should I get a pair of winter wheels? I do have a warrenty for the wheels and tires - full replacement.


Gawd, any type of snow - get winter tires!! The S-03's are useless in the snow - you'll end up trashing your rims & suspension against a curb or worse. Get some Blizzaks or something from Tirerack.com and some 17" wheels, they have some good deals. I got the Blizzaks and 17" alloys from them for cheaper than the same tire on steel wheels locally! they work great. Get all 4, not just the fronts.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

antony12526 said:


> Brand new member here, bought a '06 silver SE-R in June, still loving it. A coworker has the red one and it looks nice. Anyone know if installing the NISMO CAI will void the factory warranty? I want to mildly mod it. Thanks.


The warranty thing will really depend on the dealership you thake it to. Some are leaneant on simple things others like mine won't touch it if you modded it. I have the nimo intake, i got it anyway and it's awesome gives a really deep sound above 5k rpm.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

in response to smoke tune se-r
those tires would fit fine.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Smoke Tune SE-R said:


> New member to the team here. I've got an '06 Smoke SE-R, Blk/Gry Interior, 6-speed. So far I've only tinted it & installed a Nismo CAI. It's a beast @ 4500rpm. Looking at the Nismo Suspension & Stillen STB, but I heard you gotta do some mods so the bar don't hit the eng. I could use some opinions. I love this car, I find reason to drive everywhere. anybody has some feedback on fitting 245/40/18 series tires on the stock 18x8 rims


I installed the Stillen STB, the mods are really minor. You just have to re-route one of the windshield washer lines and adjust one of the air cond. lines. I found it did rub against the underside of the hood a tiny bit. Looks real sharp, I'll see how it affects the handling on the track soon.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Got an '06 Smoke SE-R (5AT) over the weekend. Not new to the board, though... last car was an '02 SpecV.

Engine mods that I'm getting for sure: intake, suspension.
Exterior mods: tinting, 3M Paint Protection Film (bumper, hood, headlights).
Possible mods: exhaust (I like the sound of the stock one), crank pulley (stock diameter), upgraded radio, LSD/HLSD (if available for automatic).


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow... been a long time since I posted here, but here I am with my black 05' SE-R 6-spd and a year later I have been playing a bit with some mods. Already have had a Nismo CAI, and struts & suspension kits. Then I couldnt make up my mind on headers or not... went thru some s*%t on the idea too, especially living in So. CA. So in waiting for a few months and saving money... decided to go with Nismo cams and a Mossy cat-back system. Waited for 2 weeks and then installed a JWT flywheel, and a nismo fuel pressure reg. The idle was a lil rough for some strange reason, so after a trip to service to give it the thumbs up, everything ended up being ok. Every once in a great while I get to a complete stop and for a sec or two the car feels like it wants to stall, but it never lasts. I am currently looking into some serious clutch upgrades, so that later... if someone will get off there ass a make one... a forced induction unit would be sweet. As of right now, the car is pretty damn quick for what its worth. Also, I have read some posts that a few people have the technosquare software installed, but I cant find any info for the SE-R yet... whats that about?! Man, that would be next if it were avaliable. Neways, Im having fun with stock G35's and 350Z's... even hung in for a lil it with a stock Mustang GT. I think that this car was seriously underrated by Nissan as far as potential goes, so I cant wait for more projects. Ohh... I have an appt. for a dyno in 3 weeks, so I will post after its done and let everyone know where Im at. Take care and stay safe...


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn I forgot one more thing... I was looking into an AP Racing Big Brake kit, but was told that it wouldnt fit... Anyone have any imput to this good or not...? I appreciate it.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

stetch. did you notice the difference in the nismo struts and suspension compared to stock? thinking about doing them too.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello. New to the group.

2005 SE-R. Stock for now. Code Red, black w/gray inserts. Got rid of the Bridgestones and picked up Goodyear Eagle F1. 

Anyone running a short throw shifter? I'm going to post a thread if I can't find it in a search.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

ya know... honestly I was warned that there was going to be little to no difference. But, my ass wants to feel special and did it neways. I gotta say that the ride is a bit stiffer, but doesnt beat you up. Where the biggest difference is in the body roll... or lack there of now with the struts. That is where the difference was apparent. Also, even tho the ride height was lowered a bit... there is a bit of a gap still. So, if you REALLY dont like that like some of the guys here, then you might want to consider other makes like Tien, or Eibach. Other then that, the setup is sweet, qand after driving the car like this since April of 05, I have really learned its limits and have gotten used to the stiffness. Definately not as stiff as the same Nismo setup in a 350Z. Have driven one with the Nismo struts and suspension and it was hella tight. Maybe thats the fun of having a sedan...


----------



## LoveAtFirstRev (Sep 13, 2006)

loven the ride . i got a red one


----------



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

*RE: Altima SE-R*

Hey

Just found this forum and am happy to find other guys with SE-R's. I live in the Toronto, Ontario area and rarely ever see other SE-R's.

I have a CodeRed 2005 Altima SE-R and love it more than anything. So far I made the following changes to it:

1. Added a Nismo CAI (can't beat the sound at 6k)
2. Added Nismo license plate holders and oil cap
3. Ripped out the BOSE audio system (sorry but it just wasn't cutting it) replaced with JL ZR speakers, amp and subs. Sounds amazing - and thanks to the huge trunk the 2 12" subs leave enough space for everyday use.
4. Nice dark tint 

I'm considering getting one of those replacment grills that have the SE-R logo instead of the Nissan badge - see a few with it on cardomain.com

-P


----------



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

Clayton_SE-R said:


> I purchased my SE-R December 31st in Lafayette, IN.
> 
> I bought the 6-speed manual Smoke w/ Charcoal and grey interior.
> 
> ...



So I never did post any pictures after this post and I just felt the need....

http://armageddonwk.nrgservers.net/IMG_2693.JPG


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

i got one its black and i have the black and red leather int. with the gunmetel rims 5 speed auto stick


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

I picked up a 2005 Altima SE-R yesterday with 53k miles. It is smoke color, two tone black on grey leather, 5 sp auto, 8 speaker bose, basically completely stock with 18inch SE-R gunmetal rims. The rims are being refinished as I speak to repair some curb rash. I paid $13,700 from my father-in-laws dealership. I couldn't pass up on that deal. You don't see any SE-R's in Kentucky. I think I've seen maybe two. I am extremely pleased with the purchase.


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought a 2005 Superblack SE-R, 24k miles, 6-speed, Eibach lowering kit, Panasonic in-dash DVD player with iPod interface, DARK tint, and Nismo CAI on October 26th. I bought the car from Kentucky but I live in Pittsburgh. I love it, it blows away the 2004 Mazda 6S 5-speed that I had as far as looks, speed, convenience, and luxury goes.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

how smooth is the ride on the ebiachs?


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

The ride quality isn't really affected with the Eibachs. It doesn't "float" over a bump, its more of a quick bounce. I drove 7 hours from Kentucky to Pennsylvania without feeling the least bit of discomfort. The only issue is how low the front end is. I have to be careful on these Pittsburgh roads not to bottom out.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

how low is the front end because our roads here are horable also


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't physcially measured from the ground to the bottom of the front facia, but I'd say it's 4-5 inches tops. I have to pull out of my driveway at an angle or I'll bottom out and it's not that much of a drop from the driveway to the street. I bottom out the subframe when I pull out of my garage into my driveway if I don't go VERY slow. If you pay attention while you drive and try to avoid roads that have alot of dips, etc... it's not an issue. You just always have to be thinking. I think the stance of the car and the handling improvements make it worth it. I have the stock springs just incase.


----------



## leog209 (Jan 19, 2008)

05 SE-R Silver tint out all 20% nismo CAI thats about it i wanna get the full coilover tienSS and the throttle spacer and idk what else to do any suggestions??


----------



## cashishift (Feb 12, 2009)

SE-Rocket said:


> I bought a 2005 Superblack SE-R, 24k miles, 6-speed, Eibach lowering kit, Panasonic in-dash DVD player with iPod interface, DARK tint, and Nismo CAI on October 26th. I bought the car from Kentucky but I live in Pittsburgh. I love it, it blows away the 2004 Mazda 6S 5-speed that I had as far as looks, speed, convenience, and luxury goes.


which springs did you get?


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Just got a JWT Flywheel, hd clutch, ecu re-flash and tein coilovers replaced the eibach sportline springs I had, I LOVE IT, the car not only handles like a dream, but the ride is not compromised what so ever. If you look @ my sig. there is a list of all I have done. Such a fun car to have and if you find the right shop it is not all that difficult to mod.


----------



## jvelasco (Jan 7, 2009)

got an 05 code red


----------



## codeviju (May 10, 2009)

hey i got 05 Blk Altima SE-R wit red n blk interior, 6 speed MT....did some mods....on progress:newbie:


----------



## yardi78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys finally got my 05 SE-R should have bought it a long time ago....better late than never....silver w/ red/black interior...love this car just having that low clutch issue right now...anyone else have this? how to fix?


----------



## kcs (Jun 17, 2009)

*code red*

Just got mine. A 06 Code Red with auto. Has 50,000 mile on it and is in GREAT Condition. My wife and daughter flew from Minneapolis to Chicago to get it and then :loser:drove it home. What a nice car!!!


----------



## samuraidom (Jan 24, 2009)

Got mine in Jan, 05 Sheer silver, love it


----------



## redsjf2 (Jul 5, 2009)

got mine Dec 08...had 27K miles on it and I rolled 88K last week...i have a 90 mile round trip commute

mine is the stock blue color...no mods or anything...yet


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

2005 6-Speed with 25k miles. Put in Mossy Exhaust and Nismo CAI.


----------



## clemitonthree (Oct 13, 2009)

I have an 05 smoke w/ charcoal and black interior. 
tinted, aem intake. 
I'm looking for headers under $500 if thats possible, and an exhaust if anyone has suggestions.
Also a performance chip that is legit and still cheap enough for a college student without a job.


----------



## deacon912 (Oct 27, 2009)

*SE-R Driver*

I drive a 2005 SE-R. It is silver with the 6-speed manual transmission and tons of fun


----------



## bigazn88 (Oct 8, 2009)

i got an 05 silver__automatic


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Old thread, but I have a 2006 SE-R in black with the 5 A/T


----------



## Phrappa (Sep 16, 2010)

Just picked up a very clean Smoke SE-R. The only upgrade it has are slotted and drilled rotors and a pair of booster seats in the back. Gonna keep it stock for a while. Maybe upgrade to a CAI after 6 months. I'm not looking to make a track monster right now. It's surprisingly quick for a family sedan.


----------



## 2LOW4FOUR (Sep 30, 2010)

bought a 2006 black on black/gray 6spd 2 weeks ago, 15% tint and springs on it. slapped on a cone filter and thats all im doing to it. love it so far 56k


----------



## Bob S (Oct 4, 2010)

2005 Black six speed.


----------



## B'SE-R (Nov 22, 2010)

Just picked up Se-rena last saturday. coming from 3 maxima i'm loving this car.
2005 BLACK on BLACK AND GREY
20%TINT
NISMO CAI (coming)


----------



## matkej (Nov 26, 2010)

iI picked my black SE-R 6speed 5 months ago 
nismo (CAI)


----------



## berretta28426 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got my 6 speed '05 in silver


----------



## quikcobra (Sep 8, 2008)

Bought mine 2 years ago. its working on 152k miles now great car. Average 26 mpg.








My buddys 06 next to mine, His is a little more worked over, fully built on spray best time of 11.9 with a 75 shot.
his on the left mine on the right


----------



## speedymom (Jan 9, 2011)

Leased my '06 black automatic in Nov 2005, and bought it 2 years ago. No mods-I'm just a mom who likes to have a nice car. 77,000 miles. Have loved it but about to sell for something cheaper. Sad to see it go.


----------



## Diablo2424 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

Just yesterday I purchased a 2006 Altima SE-R Automatic from DZ Motors in Rahway, NJ with 87K on the clock.


----------



## ChevytheCoolest (Feb 6, 2011)

Just bought mine last week...2005 Red, black interior, automatic with 45k.


----------



## Dahlena (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm in love with my 2005 Red SE R....


----------



## flanaman1 (Mar 12, 2011)

06 se-r in black with black interior 58k on it, traded in my 02 s2000 for it


----------



## kjohnson2444 (May 1, 2011)

I've had my Altima SE-R for 6 months. 2005, 71K, Automatic, Silver with Black and gray interior.


----------



## 06 s3-r to go (May 29, 2011)

I have an '06 Black SE-R 6 speed, blk with red interior


----------



## sgrozil (Jul 26, 2011)

*05 SE-R in NH*

New to this forum... I have an 05 Black on Black (auto) SE-R mostly stock. Audio upgrades include a replaced headunit with Alpine, installed a 1 farad capacitor and amp wired to 2 10''s.


----------



## SteveZ (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got an 05 SER, 6spd, silver the grey/black interior, stock except for the nismo CAI. Currently has 154000 kms on it, and it still runs awesome, even after 2 years of me driving it.


----------



## 20ALTIMAser05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got mine two weeks ago red with black and grey interior. 6-speed 136000 i love it so far


----------



## inthad (Aug 20, 2009)

2006 Altima SE-R Metallic Grey w/ Red/Black Interior 89k on it


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

'm here with my 2006 SE-R, Charcoal color.


----------



## 4-Door-Z (Feb 9, 2012)

*2005 SE-R Color Details*

I have owned my 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R for about 4 years now. It is Sheer Silver Metallic with the Charcoal/Red Leather Interior. I can't say how much I have enjoyed this car and it is running smooth with 131K miles to date.


----------



## sptt (Mar 23, 2011)

2005 SER with 99K. Having some issues. Replaced rear precat ($$) which was destroyed inside but check engine light is still on. Also, the lights that illuminate whether you are in P,D,R, etc. on the gear shift are out. What should I check? It also doesn't indicate on the dash what gear you are in when you go to manual shifting like it did. Other than, that, it's a tiger waiting to pounce!


----------



## 4-Door-Z (Feb 9, 2012)

sptt,

I recommend paying the dealer the 75-85 dollar fee to inspect your car to see what this wrong. I mean what your describing doesn't sound like an easy issue to pin point. Sorry couldn't be much help but computer issues are not good.


----------



## CMicai05SSER (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought an 05 last week. Dark gray, 6 spd, already had some mods done to it  Love it so far!

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/426993_2842382614711_1113701919_32133637_532432065_n.jpg


----------



## austindragon (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought a silver/black '06 back in early Dec with 36,600 miles. Had a couple of issues already:

-ticking on front driver side wheel that turned out to be some rust. dropped axle and cleaned it out
-replacing the driver side wheel bearing/hub and transmission service as I type this post


----------



## SERtinter (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got my first. It's an 06' SE R, Auto, Black. Seems to be bone stock. Just had the dealership go through it and they said it was well taken care of, but as most of them, it already needs rotors turned


----------



## smokeyR (Jul 31, 2012)

06 Smoke SE-R
Bought mine in 09 with 44k, have some issues, but i love this car.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

2005 smoke SE-R with 60 km


----------



## McMissile (Dec 24, 2012)

just bought an '06 Smoke SE-R, 6spd, 121500km

now i need to figure out how to remove the gonernor


----------



## w8n4ya (Mar 29, 2011)

SE Michigan here checking in with an '05 Black, Auto, 114,000 miles


----------



## MaTTe0619 (Nov 8, 2013)

05' silver se-r owner, 80k miles a/t


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Just picked up a silver 05 6 speed with 142k miles. will be picking up tomorrow after they get it cleaned up


----------



## Rjaltima (Dec 24, 2013)

*Purchashed New in March 06*



Kencapel said:


> Just picked up a silver 05 6 speed with 142k miles. will be picking up tomorrow after they get it cleaned up


I am wondering if you still like your car? ME? I used to be a FAITHFUL Nissan fan until I got kicked in the face while I was down. I have had ALL the cataylic converters replaced which in turn had to get motor replaced, in return had to get the clutch replaced, in return had to get the floor boards cut out and replaced due to rust. And do you think Nissan would honor my extended warranty that I purchased when I bought the car? NO!! Not no but HELL NO!! This purchase will be my 4th Nissan and MY LAST!! I will tell anyone that ask if I would purchase another Nissan and my reply will be NEVER again and will try to pursuade people from doing the same. All the emails I sent out and NOT ONE was EVER replied to. The dealership all they want is your money due to people not buying Nissan as much so they make up thier money thru the service department and warrant NOTHING!! I will NEVER EVER own another Nissan EVEN if someone gave me one, I would sell it in a heartbeat. Nissan USED to be the car to have not anymore due to the way the customers are treated or have been treated. It left a real bad taste in my mouth. As it is said if you can't expect different results if you are doing the same thing. So NO MORE NISSANS for me. EVER!!! I wished I had got rid of it when I replaced the motor due to converters going out. WHAT A MESS!! Even got the threat of legal action. That;s my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Jason Robert Doyle (Jan 21, 2014)

New here, picked up my 2005 Altima SE-R Code Red in Mar last year. 6 speed manual. Planning on getting a new exhaust system, Cold Air Intake and painting it blue. Love it.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Rjaltima said:


> I am wondering if you still like your car? ME? I used to be a FAITHFUL Nissan fan until I got kicked in the face while I was down. I have had ALL the cataylic converters replaced which in turn had to get motor replaced, in return had to get the clutch replaced, in return had to get the floor boards cut out and replaced due to rust. And do you think Nissan would honor my extended warranty that I purchased when I bought the car? NO!! Not no but HELL NO!! This purchase will be my 4th Nissan and MY LAST!! I will tell anyone that ask if I would purchase another Nissan and my reply will be NEVER again and will try to pursuade people from doing the same. All the emails I sent out and NOT ONE was EVER replied to. The dealership all they want is your money due to people not buying Nissan as much so they make up thier money thru the service department and warrant NOTHING!! I will NEVER EVER own another Nissan EVEN if someone gave me one, I would sell it in a heartbeat. Nissan USED to be the car to have not anymore due to the way the customers are treated or have been treated. It left a real bad taste in my mouth. As it is said if you can't expect different results if you are doing the same thing. So NO MORE NISSANS for me. EVER!!! I wished I had got rid of it when I replaced the motor due to converters going out. WHAT A MESS!! Even got the threat of legal action. That;s my story and I am sticking to it.


Hey Rj i am in the process of the floor boards myself i have nissan usa involved i just got my quote from the dealer and was told to call back after with that information so they can open a investigation on the issue witha regional specialist. Please contact Nissan USA and give them the quote for the repair and any information you have for the repair you had done. 
I am sure that since this is an obvious issue with the L31 that it will be covered by a recall once we get enough complaints on it.

See my post for the floor boards for further information as its acquired. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/altima-se-r/189881-floor-boards-rusting-rotted.html


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Ive had my 05 SE-R since 07 smoke with black and grey interior love this car.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Been with Nissan Dealers since 2005... Drove these rides new.. Back to back the SE-R seemed more powerful than the Z in these years.. I finally got one in April of 2013.. mine is silver with black leather w/ orange inlay interior.. have 195000kms and is still very strong.. It was purchased new in 05 in Grand Prarie Alberta.. it traded in on a lot there and purchased by its second owner with 85000 kms.. He just done basic routine oil changes.. I got it with new brakes and tires.. all stk besides the Nismo Intake.. I have done my cleans and basic mods and now it running better than new..
I got mine from a trade at our dealership... and traded my Mercedes R350 w/210000 kms straight across.. Great deal since the SE-R won't depreciate as fast as Mercedes and I got my dream Nissan... More so than the GTR (even though this ride is stupid fast and fun)
BJ


----------

